# شرح: كيف تصنع صاروخ



## معلومة سريعة (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
زائر سريع لمنتداكم الطيب وجد موضوع عنوانه "*عـــــاجل جدا..كيف اصنع صاروخ" فسجل للرد
هذا الزائر هو أنا  

الرد اخواني الأحبة تجدونه في موضوع مفصل في شبكة شموخ الإسلام عنوانه :
* *تعالوا نتدارس (صواريخ الوقود الصلب)*
وتجدونه على هذا الرابط
http://shamikh1.net/vb/showthread.php?t=60423

وجزء كبير من الموضوع عن صواريخ الهواة، وهي صواريخ أمنة وسهلة الصناعة من مواد متوافرة في البيت والسوق

الموضوع مكون من العديد من المشاركات ، لكن سأنقل لكم واحدة فقط: 


> أيضا هذا كتاب آخر لنفس المؤلف ، وهو يتحدث عن خطوات تصنيع صاروخ هواة صغير:
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...



أيضا هذا موضوع آخر مهم جدا، سأعطيكم رابطه الأصلي (وليس نقل) إن أردتم التواصل مع كاتبه مثلاً، وانتبهوا للردود على الموضوع فهي مهمة جدا
الدورةالمتقدمة لتصنيع الأسلحة والصواريخ 
m3-f.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6724
(إن لم يعمل الرابط حاولوا بعد ساعات او أيام فالمنتدى ينقطع أحيانا)

وهذا موضوع ثالث أيضا
* ورشة تصنيع الصواريخ* ‏
http://shamikh1.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8168
(وكاتبه هو صاحب الموضوع وليس منقول)


موفقين يا أخوة


----------



## أيمن العراقي (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم


----------



## كرم الدين (4 يوليو 2011)

تشكر حبيبو


----------



## thunderspeed (7 يوليو 2011)

أخى من فضلك الروابط لا تعمل من فضلك اعد التحميل


----------



## KAKI007 (11 يوليو 2011)

يا ويلهم اليهود ان فكر لو 1 في المائة من العرب و المسلمين صنع صاروخ ليتفجر عندهم 2مليون صاروخ
اااااه يا رب قدر المسلمين على هزيمة اليهود و القضاء عليهم
قولو امين


----------



## المقدسي2011 (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم*​


----------

